# BSOD, anyone else?



## Soxfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive been getting the black screen of death, the word on the moto forums is a fix might be coming out in nov? This is a pain in the ass to battery pull once or twice a day for this. Anyone else having this issue?
Rooted and using unl3ash3d v1.3 hpsys, flashed this twice thinking it might be a rom issue, but not so sure after the threads ive seen in other forums.

Any ideas before i call big red?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine stopped when I installed unleashed 1.0. All mine happened on stock.

EDIT: Though with my luck as soon as I post this I will have one cause the big man upstairs is thinking... "Oh yea asshole... we'll see about that ha ha."


----------



## Soxfan (Sep 29, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Mine stopped when I installed unleashed 1.0. All mine happened on stock.
> 
> EDIT: Though with my luck as soon as I post this I will have one cause the big man upstairs is thinking... "Oh yea asshole... we'll see about that ha ha."


Lmao,true...so true


----------



## cutoonie (Oct 17, 2011)

I been having this on	D3blurr3d. Not really repeatable... Hard to troubleshoot.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I've never had it happen. I've been on stock, multiple versions of reblurred and deblurred beta 4 and never had the BSOD

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

